# Ceramic Knife Review



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Whats your take on ceramic knives? I bought one about 2 years ago at harbor freight for about 8 bucks (6 inches) and it has been the best knife I have ever used, in terms of cooking with. I tried one of my friends $100 ceramic knives and mine cut just the same. I guess ceramic is ceramic! I never knew that cutting tomatoes with a stainless steel knive left behind a metallic taste to it until I cut it with one of these. My advice, go to harbor freight and grab one of these, you will not regret it! Oh, and if you ever get a chip in it, it even becomes better, although some people would think to throw it away, not the case, it just grabs onto the food a little better!


----------



## prep2live (Feb 17, 2012)

I have about 4 of these. There are chips all over them, but they are the best knives that I have ever owned. I got mine about two years ago and they were about in the forty dollar each range. Expensive, but well worth it. Like you said, I cannot taste the steel (iron) on foods when I use these.


----------



## shannydez (Apr 10, 2012)

Pretty sure you are right, it so fantastic and satisfaction by using Ceramic knife in food preparation than steel knife. ::rambo:: ::saber::


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jan 29, 2012)

I gave my father in-law one as a present. He was chef in his former life. He said it cut great but he could not use to the weight of the knife. Actually it was the lack of weight of the knife that threw him off. He went back to his steel blades.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

The weight has always been what's thrown me. Not good for my style of fighting or throwing but great for food. Really fragile. Gonna' break easy but I'm sure you knew that. I had one give out on me once in a fight. My mother in law's fiance was high and trying to break into my daughter's bedroom window to get at my mother in law and wife. I stabbed at him once through the screen in the window and cut the corner of his forehead. The second stab hit the window frame and shattered. Bare hands vs. big blade was not fun. Got the scars to prove it. I'd leave the ceramic for the food.


----------

